# "Nice Beaver!" and Other Priceless Video and Movie Clips



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhyCL-ELRxg]YouTube - naked-gun-nice-beaver[/ame]

Add your own favorites!


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok not beaver but this one makes me laugh:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wf2pP7T0Y]YouTube - Every "That's What She Said" from The Office[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M59I8eShAr8]YouTube - Scarface: Say Hello To My Little Friend[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ]YouTube - Taxi Driver Scene[/ame]


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim Carey saying "Mary, I just wanna make love to a schoolboy" in Dumb and Dumber.

Laugh so hard I can't breathe.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R16gPne9bc]YouTube - It'll never work,NEVER![/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsmybQKpmTw]YouTube - Animal House Motivational Speech[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UKWl4kDug4]YouTube - Turner Classic Movies - Casablanca (1942) "We'll Always Have Paris"[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7rseCwM9mU]YouTube - Christopher Walken singing, dancing, stripping[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Madeline!... Love Chris..here is the WHOLE cowbell story!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_ExOkfaSCc]YouTube - More Cowbell Snl Skit Full Version (100% Real)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C570byQCLpI]YouTube - Andy Kaufman - Mighty Mouse[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hopNAI8Pefg]YouTube - Famous Speeches: A Few Good Men[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFNeBRc7W7s&feature=related]YouTube - Full Metal Jacket - Motivational Speech[/ame]


----------



## The T (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOEgtJBjMlU"]YouTube - Gratuitous Beaver Shot[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZcM04otrJ4]YouTube - Sigourney Weaver on The View CLOSE UP Beaver Shot!!![/ame]


----------



## Douger (Apr 25, 2010)

I better get some rep for this.LOL
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_1K88ULHVA[/ame]


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOrDN21yoGk]YouTube - Raising Arizona - Diaper Robbery[/ame]


----------



## IanC (May 1, 2010)

well? dewya punk?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnMLGkj91Og]YouTube - Dirty Harry - Do you feel lucky?[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen (May 1, 2010)

IanC said:


> well? dewya punk?
> 
> YouTube - Dirty Harry - Do you feel lucky?




We are not allowed to have guns here in Australia, but there is not a day on my job that goes buy where I do not think of this movie scene and wish we were.

Instead I have to use my natural drunken menace and fists of blurry fury.

Usually just on the government workers who 'theoretically' work in the building.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TQGhm2wBsE]YouTube - SLAUGHTERHOUSE-FIVE Trailer[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (May 1, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g3S_k1dRbXY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g3S_k1dRbXY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcNkMIwolKc]YouTube - 2001 a space Odyssey :HAL doesn't want to open the door ![/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK8ednS0skQ&feature=related]YouTube - Chris Tucker - Ruby Rap[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 1, 2010)

This is cheating  atd cuz it ain't a movie outtake but....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrUs5pAWux0]YouTube - Chris Rock: The US Dollar is Worthless[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 1, 2010)

O he he ...even worse cheating...an ad...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_WeRBxfwFQ]YouTube - Crocs Feel the Love 2010 Commercial[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkl3eXAHTRM]YouTube - Jaws "Were gonna need a bigger boat." Scene[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H-5OM1GJSY&feature=related]YouTube - Alex from Everything is Illuminated[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTx9WMsxLLM]YouTube - The Terminator - I'll be back scene -[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6csp2fZt2E]YouTube - Pulp Fiction Breakfast Scene[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGEgltND0Tc]YouTube - 24 hrs of World Air Traffic compressed in 1 minute[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (May 6, 2010)

"Come up- I'll tell your fortune. Ahhh you can be had."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L0eJp7V2Zs]YouTube - come up and see me some time[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avNSz8MxlGo]YouTube - Time Bandits - (Robin Hood Scene)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno]YouTube - Monty Python And The Holy Grail- The Black Knight[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUmVd4RQZCo]YouTube - Cheech And Chong Up In Smoke - The Ajax Lady[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (May 10, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Jaws "Were gonna need a bigger boat." Scene



I came into the thread to post this Jaws one. Granted I was late but this should have been the first vid here, lol. OK, now, in a rush, I'm stuck with throwing in a quick mash-up.

Enjoy another classic...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-b7RmmMJeo]YouTube - Princess Bride - Inconceivable Mashup[/ame]


"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means"


----------



## HUGGY (May 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhFdhfwRVhQ]YouTube - Original Pottery Scen - Ghost[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (May 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzqdDoe8FoM]YouTube - Funny cockpit scene - AIRPLANE![/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (May 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUAK7t3Lf8s]YouTube - "You'll have to answer to the Coca-Cola company"[/ame]


"Some kind of mutiny of pre-verts"...(?)... isn't that what USMB is for?


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLN4KWTw6Hs]YouTube - Monty Python- A Strange Person[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG5Qk-jB0D4[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOKK8mAkiUI]YouTube - Wizard of Oz-- If I Only Had A Brain[/ame]


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson...the two most untalented, unfunny dudes. I did not say actors because they are very bad at it.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm immature... I agree, but, so dumb they are funny.....
plus I think Owen Wilson is cute


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm immature... I agree, but, so dumb they are funny.....
> plus I think Owen Wilson is cute


My favorites were John Candy and Chris Farley....


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


The scene is funny, the guy is not.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm immature... I agree, but, so dumb they are funny.....
> ...



Fat people are funny... the scene I know best is the Chris Farley SNL skit....

Saturday Night Live: Down By The River


----------

